# Codevorschau



## Momo95 (3. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne so wie hier im forum codesnipsel anzeigen ( 
	
	
	



```

```
 ). am besten sollte es auch automatisch gefarbt werden. Ich habe es schon mit <noscript> probiert, klappt aber nicht. Vielleicht geht es nut mit js - keine ahnung!

Könnt ihr mir bitte link oder so was schicken, wo ich das herbekomme?


----------



## itseit (4. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

du benötigst dafür schon ein Skript, automatisch ist das nicht vorhanden.

Eine Möglichkeit wäre http://code.google.com/p/syntaxhighlighter/.

Vielleicht helfen aber auch die folgenden beiden Seiten:
http://www.php-space.info/312__nuumltzliche,javascript,syntax,highlighting,scripts.html
http://www.webdesignbooth.com/9-useful-javascript-syntax-highlighting-scripts/


----------



## Momo95 (4. Juni 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Link. Ich wusste einfach nicht wonach ich suchen muss.

Ich finde das hier recht schön, verstehe aber nicht, wie ich es einbauen muss...

http://alexgorbatchev.com/SyntaxHighlighter/

Könnt ihr mir bitte helfen.


----------



## Muepe32 (4. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

Eine Anleitung mit Beispielen findest du hier:
http://alexgorbatchev.com/SyntaxHighlighter/manual/installation.html

Wenn das nicht funktioniert solltest du dich mit konkreten Problemstellungen an uns wenden.

Gruss
Muepe


----------

